# really quick stupid question.



## allenat0r (Sep 21, 2007)

is se-r pronouced s. e. r.? or c r? sorry im noob.:newbie:


----------



## Altima_SE-R (Feb 15, 2007)

haha... say it how its spelt. its not a word... It's just 3 consecutive letters


----------



## allenat0r (Sep 21, 2007)

haha thats what i thought. thanks a lot man


----------



## full auto 67 (Jun 16, 2006)

S-E-R.....


----------

